# ACS Employment Reference Letter



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi,
I'm intending to apply for the ACS skill assessment soon and for this purpose I have requested a reference letter from my current employee in the ACS format. I mentioned to them that this is for my higher education purposes since I can't mention it's for migration for obvious reasons.

My employee is willing to issue me a service letter in ACS format but however they are refusing to address it to 'To Whom it may Concern' in a general manner. They want me to provide the exact name and address of the receiver.

So I was just wandering if the ACS would accept a letter addressed to someone else like a university? I have no problem proving my appointment letters, promotion letters and payslips as supporting documents.
Also I believe during the verification process, ACS would call my employee. At this stage would they mention that they are calling from the ACS and mention about migration? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

I cannot say if ACS would accept that letter, but your assumption about they calling you is incorrect. ACS never calls or gets the facts verified, it is afterwards during the visa processing (after you have paid for it) that DIBP would call/ email/ or visit to get the facts verified, and this verification will be done from your HR and not you. Any slight variation in the HR's statement and your letter (or statements) can land your visa application in trouble. Consider this- an applicant who answered their verification call and answered that he was at work (which he really was but at a client's office) and the HR's verbal statement on the same day saying the applicant was not in office that day, has landed him in trouble. It has been a few months and he still is fighting for his case even after having provided a signed and corrected statement from the said HR as well as the client (where he was working at). Point being: keep your HR informed about your intentions.


----------



## hari05 (Oct 10, 2015)

Hi All,

Please answer my query on statutory declaration.

I have convinced one of my fellow employee to sign my job responsibilities in a stamp paper. However, he is reluctant to get an employment proof letter from my employer for obvious reasons. he doesn't want to get in trouble later thinking he will be questioned by teh employer for asking such employment proof letter.

In this case, what other documents can i use to prove that the person referring me is also an employee of the same organization? Please help.


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

hari05 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please answer my query on statutory declaration.
> 
> ...


I don't know if there's any way around it. What I did in my application for skills assessment is I asked my manager to put his office and personal mobile numbers and attached a photocopy of his company ID in the statutory declaration that he signed for me. 

At the end of the day, DIBP is very likely to call your employer to verify both your and your colleague's employment with the company. It's a package deal, if he agrees to sign the statutory declaration, he must agree to the possibility that there could be a verification phone call to your company regarding his employment.


----------



## pumbaa_g (Apr 23, 2015)

Guys, this is from personal experience but while applying for ACS I provided statutory declarations from senior managers for the 2 companies I worked for in last 11 years. I got a positive assessment from ACS with these. Subsequent to applying for Visa I got an email from the CO after 45 days asking for Proof of Employment, the email was generic and asked for Form 80 and 1221 as well. I check with an immigration consultant and he told me that this may be due to the statutory declaration provided, I had provided Form 16/Patslips/Offer letter/Confirmation Letter/Experience Letter/Relieving letter already to prove that I was working. I had to go to each HR and get the R&R and submit these. After submitting I have received a grant in 2 weeks
If you ask me why I didnt submit my HR R&R letter the simple answer is that 1. I was told by my HR that as per policy they dont provide it 2. I didn't want my current organization to know I was applying for PR. In the end I was lucky that when I approached the company again (after 1.5 years) the new HR was able to help me get the R&R and my current employer didn't take any adverse action because I told them that I am applying for PR.


----------



## hari05 (Oct 10, 2015)

Appledeuce said:


> I don't know if there's any way around it. What I did in my application for skills assessment is I asked my manager to put his office and personal mobile numbers and attached a photocopy of his company ID in the statutory declaration that he signed for me.
> 
> At the end of the day, DIBP is very likely to call your employer to verify both your and your colleague's employment with the company. It's a package deal, if he agrees to sign the statutory declaration, he must agree to the possibility that there could be a verification phone call to your company regarding his employment.



Thanks for the response Appledeuce. So, if I understand correctly, I can ask my colleague to sign the stamp paper and attach a scan of his company ID card. Is that correct?

And regarding the ID, should it be included in the Statutory declaration or attached as a separate sheet at the end of SD after the notary and colleague signature.


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

hari05 said:


> Appledeuce said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know if there's any way around it. What I did in my application for skills assessment is I asked my manager to put his office and personal mobile numbers and attached a photocopy of his company ID in the statutory declaration that he signed for me.
> ...


In the statutory declaration that I had my manager sign, we included these:

4. My employment with <company name'> can be verified electronically by emailing <HR email address> or by calling <HR phone number>
5. For further verification, I am providing my contact information as follows:
Email: <manager's company email address>
Office: <office number>
Mobile: <mobile number>
Office Address: <office address>

I had my manager's company ID (and driving license for good measure) photocopied in one page and had it certified as true copy of the original by the same lawyer who stamped the statutory declaration and then I made it the last page of the statutory declaration pdf file. 

Good luck!


----------

